# The Algarve



## Mo and John C (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi folks
Just wondering if any of you are in the Algarve currently, and how it is down there. Has anyone moved over from Spain as we are thinking of going at some point. I understand that borders are not closed....


----------



## kenspain (Nov 1, 2020)

My friend has been staying on our land in Portugal and has been advised by the police not to travel into Spain for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## GeoffL (Nov 8, 2020)

FWIW, an article in the "Resident" from 5th Nov suggests that the Algarve GNR are clamping down hard on wild campers -- worse than Cornwall Council -- in at least some parts of the Algarve and are trying to corral motorhomers into official campsites. Seems to be pay site fees or fines...


----------



## Mo and John C (Nov 8, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> FWIW, an article in the "Resident" from 5th Nov suggests that the Algarve GNR are clamping down hard on wild campers -- worse than Cornwall Council -- in at least some parts of the Algarve and are trying to corral motorhomers into official campsites. Seems to be pay site fees or fines...


Does this mean the Aires of Portugal are no longer available to use?


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 8, 2020)

There are plenty of motorhome  Aires in the Algarve , many sightly Inland 
Some are reasonably priced others free.
Look for Algarve motorhome support network..
Click on the Union Jack, for the English version.
Bring your wellies, if coming soon.


----------



## Mo and John C (Nov 9, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> There are plenty of motorhome  Aires in the Algarve , many sightly Inland
> Some are reasonably priced others free.
> Look for Algarve motorhome support network..
> Click on the Union Jack, for the English version.
> Bring your wellies, if coming soon.


We so wanted to come to Portugal, we are in Spain currently in our moho, but not sure if we will be able to come now as restrictions are in force here in Spain, from midnight tonight...not supposed to move across areas....not sure what to do....


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 9, 2020)

There should be a government website in English.. Google it.
Google a local English language newspaper.
That should keep you up to date with developments.
Portugal has brought in beefed up restrictions, over the weekend.

We're near Tavira, it's not too severe.
8 miles to our West, Sao Bras, is in a high risk area.

The bulk of the new infections are still in the resorts..
Albufeira, particularly.
Locals who work there, are bringing the plague back to their home villages.


----------



## GeoffL (Nov 9, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> [...]
> Google a local English language newspaper.
> [...]


That's why I included a link to the "Resident" in my earlier post: (->repeated clicky link<-)
That article linked has a link (->clicky link<-) to an article about the tourism board urging motorhomers to "make the right choice" and camp only in an area with adequate facilities, like the 35 official sites in the Algarve. The second article also mentions the Algarve Motorhome Support Network, who's website is ->here<-.
FWIW, I found out about this because friends who have homes in both Monchique, Algarve and Co Leitrim in Eire (and who are also motorhomers) let me know. We were planning to visit them in Monchique this year, but the lurgy put paid to that


----------



## UFO (Nov 9, 2020)

A useful website https://www.autocaravanalgarve.com/en good example of welcoming motorhomes while considering the locals.  Had a quick look at some of the  Áreas de serviço para autocaravanas and good value at euro 6 / 7 per day.


----------

